# Milennia Head Unit..



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

No one?


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

Brett, can you help me out here?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

What brand and model stereo are you installing?

Pretty sure yellow is constant voltage (battery), red is accessory
(switched, supplied from accessory terminal on ignition switch)
and black is the ground.


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

That's exactly what I figured but when I touched it to the battery the fuse popped.

It's the mil-prv15


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Something's not wired right, shouldn't have popped a fuse that fast

I think this is the diagram you need

http://www.mito-oem.com/media/pdf/PRV-15%20new%20user%20manual.pdf?PHPSESSID=d4c17493ffe9c3c975a35410be00265a


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

That's the same one I have.. 

Yellow +, red acc, and black -.

I put yellow to pos and black to Neg. The acc wasn't hooked up.


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

> That's the same one I have..
> 
> Yellow +, red acc, and black -.
> 
> I put yellow to pos and black to Neg. The acc wasn't hooked up.



http://www.prospecelectronics.com/product_info.php?products_id=136

The same manual is a the bottom of the page and is identical to what was in the box.

I guess Ill try to call ProSpec tomorrow.


----------

